# Game 19: Heat @ Spurs (12-7-05, 9:00)



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Wednesdat, December 7th, 2005
9:00 (ESPN)










Miami Heat
(10-8)

vs.









San Antonio Spurs
(14-3)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
*vs.*
    

*Heat Bench:*
Jason Kapono
Gary Payton
Shaquille O'Neal
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Antoine Walker
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Wayne Simien
Gerald Fitch

*Online Radio:*


*PLEASE DON'T VOTE IN PLAYER OF THE GAME POLL UNTIL GAME HAS BEGUN!*
</center>


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

heh, everyone knows we lost this one...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll give up after 18 games too......[/bandwagon]


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'll give up after 18 games too......[/bandwagon]


LOL I don't think he's giving up. We don't have Shaq. I'm not expecting us to win this one either.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

My prediction: the game goes down to the wire and Wade pulls up over Bowen to sink the jumper to win the game by 1. Wade also scores 50.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

PartisanRanger said:


> My prediction: the game goes down to the wire and Wade pulls up over Bowen to sink the jumper to win the game by 1. Wade also scores 50.


if that happens maybe Miami cant win but when was the last time he scored 45pts or more?
last year agaisnt a Loss to Philadelphia.

We have no chance to beat this team unless Wade scores 50pts+


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> if that happens maybe Miami cant win but when was the last time he scored 45pts or more?
> last year agaisnt a Loss to Philadelphia.
> 
> We have no chance to beat this team unless Wade scores 50pts+


Maybe if duncan gets in foul trouble. Or if toine has a monster game and Jwill and Dwade keep on playing the same. On a positive note...only a couple more games until the diesel is back.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't particularly expect to win this game, but it is certainly winnable, if a lot of things go our way. Wade needs to be physical with Bowen on offense, try to power his way to the bucket, get Bruce and Duncan into foul trouble. Posey needs to keep Manu out of the lane. JWill needs to knock down open jumpers and keep the defense off balance--penetration, kick, penetration (rather than penetration, kick, jumpshot which the spurs are good at denying) with him and Dwade can do that. Toine needs to come off the bench and hit his shots, draw Duncan out of the lane, force him to move around. I expect Zo to bother penetration on the offensive end.

Like I said, a lot of things need to go right to win against a team of this caliber. But they're certainly not invincible. They've lost to Chicago at home, for example, when similar things happened (Gordon and Duhon hit shots down the stretch, Chandler intimidated with 2 blks and 12 boards, Hinrich had 10 asts and 0 to's, and Manu and Parker only got 29 between them.)


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Diophantos said:


> I don't particularly expect to win this game, but it is certainly winnable, if a lot of things go our way. Wade needs to be physical with Bowen on offense, try to power his way to the bucket, get Bruce and Duncan into foul trouble. Posey needs to keep Manu out of the lane. JWill needs to knock down open jumpers and keep the defense off balance--penetration, kick, penetration (rather than penetration, kick, jumpshot which the spurs are good at denying) with him and Dwade can do that. Toine needs to come off the bench and hit his shots, draw Duncan out of the lane, force him to move around. I expect Zo to bother penetration on the offensive end.
> 
> Like I said, a lot of things need to go right to win against a team of this caliber. But they're certainly not invincible. They've lost to Chicago at home, for example, when similar things happened (Gordon and Duhon hit shots down the stretch, Chandler intimidated with 2 blks and 12 boards, Hinrich had 10 asts and 0 to's, and Manu and Parker only got 29 between them.)


The bowen wade matchup will be interesting if that is what SA decides to do. The guys that usually thwart DWade are small and fast enough to keep up with him. Hes had good success against some of the bigger guys like igudala and artest. I think bowen falls into the latter group. I want to see him finish aggressively at the rim and I also want to see Toine snap out of his funk and get aggressive at the rim (not the 3 point line)


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> The bowen wade matchup will be interesting if that is what SA decides to do. The guys that usually thwart DWade are small and fast enough to keep up with him. Hes had good success against some of the bigger guys like igudala and artest. I think bowen falls into the latter group. I want to see him finish aggressively at the rim and I also want to see Toine snap out of his funk and get aggressive at the rim (not the 3 point line)


Absolutly right, Wade has trouble agianst hte smaller-quicker defenders like Lindsey Hunter...I think Antoine will start to get it going once Shaq comes back, i think 'Toine will benefit a lot when he comes back, i guess we'll see though..


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Manu vs. Wade will be a intersting matchup even defensively i think Manu can cost Wade some problems because he is also a pretty good defender and quicker than Bowen.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I think the key to this game will be perimeter defense. I think that we can lock down Duncan if we put constant pressure on him with Zo and Haslem, maybe alternating the defense a bit to throw him off. Duncan has been known to keep throwing up shots even in a poor shooting night, and this could be used to our advantage. Who we really need to worry about is Ginobili, Barry, Horry, and possibly Parker. They'll just kill us at the 3-point line if our perimeter guys don't stick to them like band-aids.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Alonzo is the key to this game IMO. If he gets going and slows down Timmy D, then that will open up more options on both ends of the floor.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Manu vs. Wade will be a intersting matchup even defensively i think Manu can cost Wade some problems because he is also a pretty good defender and quicker than Bowen.


Yeah, and Manu can flop Dwade into foul trouble. Id like to see Udonis get more into the game and Toine as well.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

When can duncan stop whinning and arguing every single call that doesn't go to the spurs? It's like he thinks he is entitled to get every call.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lol, wow what a shot by Wade


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

first ref complaint of the year coming:
why was that travelling on Zo? he got the rebound, pump faked, dribbled it once, and stepped back as he dribbled. he then jumped for a shot. where was the travel? i guess the clueless fans in SA have lots of influence.
second complaint of the year:
if duncan pushes posey, and posey steps out of bounds, call the foul on tim like you would every other player in the league. it wasn't a flop. a flop is what horry just did to get wade his 2nd.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

add another one to the antoine walker airball fund.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Zo seems to be out of position alot tonight. Cant really tell what is going on on TV though, but hes been caught up high quite a bit and is late on switching. I wonder if its something SA is doing or if Zo is just having an off night.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

muskberger is senile. saying SA doesnt whine... parker manu tony and tim whine after every whistle.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> muskberger is senile. saying SA doesnt whine... parker manu tony and tim whine after every whistle.


Yeah he is terrible. Really annoying to listen to him say the same things over and over. 

What is going on with Udonis this year? He'll get the ball 18ft out and ALWAYS is looking to pass first. If he does shoot he hesitates first and the shot is off. If he doesnt shoot that, then all we have is wade penetrating and dishing out to guys chucking 3s. We really need UD to make 5 or so of those shots a game and he doesnt seem to want to take them.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> muskberger is senile. saying SA doesnt whine... parker manu tony and tim whine after every whistle.


Yes, its pissing me off, im about to let loose, First off, where the heck has shaq been, hes healthy enough to go dancing for the wiggles but he cant play basketball, its pissing me off, look at Zo, he came back from a diesies, has only one kidney and he's playing, Shaq's starting to piss me off he focusing alot more on hollywood rather then basketball, i dotn think he cares as much for bbal anymore..And anotine walker who was bought here for these situations looks worse then anyone in the nba right now, lucky for Antoine he's on the Heat, b/c if he wasnt, im sure Shaq would've dissed him by now... If antonie cant play trade him, keep him on the bench, or just flat out cut him.

I've been waiting to let loose all year, and its starting to come out...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Ugh, it's never good to come back to see the Heat down 17 at halftime... this is worse than I thought. Duncan having a suprisingly good game against Zo, Zo needs to get it together.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yes, its pissing me off, im about to let loose, First off, where the heck has shaq been, hes healthy enough to go dancing for the wiggles but he cant play basketball, its pissing me off, look at Zo, he came back from a diesies, has only one kidney and he's playing, Shaq's starting to piss me off he focusing alot more on hollywood rather then basketball, i dotn think he cares as much for bbal anymore..And anotine walker who was bought here for these situations looks worse then anyone in the nba right now, lucky for Antoine he's on the Heat, b/c if he wasnt, im sure Shaq would've dissed him by now... If antonie cant play trade him, keep him on the bench, or just flat out cut him.


Im all for shaq sitting out as long as he wants. He knows this game doesnt mean much in the long run. The heat really want to be 2nd in the east this year and really just have to win the southest and beat out like Philly or NJ which shouldnt be a problem. I think once shaq gets back we'll go on a bit of a run. As for toine...he sucks.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Duncan is an MVP caliber player nobody can stop Timmy only himself can.

terrible first half but this was to be expected Walker having another offnight and Wade getting double teamed everytime he tries to attack.

the offense will look nice when Shaq comes back then Wade will have someone to pass the ball in the post.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> Im all for shaq sitting out as long as he wants. He knows this game doesnt mean much in the long run. The heat really want to be 2nd in the east this year and really just have to win the southest and beat out like Philly or NJ which shouldnt be a problem. I think once shaq gets back we'll go on a bit of a run. As for toine...he sucks.


yeah, once shaq gets back...next season possibly??? He's tryign to get back into "gameshape" waht the heck, their professional athletes let them play!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Duncan is an MVP caliber player nobody can stop Timmy only himself can.
> 
> terrible first half but *this was to be expected Walker having another offnight * and Wade getting double teamed everytime he tries to attack.
> 
> the offense will look nice when Shaq comes back then Wade will have someone to pass the ball in the post.


i dont think kyou can call it an off night when somone plays horribly 4-5 games staright...


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah, once shaq gets back...next season possibly??? He's tryign to get back into "gameshape" waht the heck, their professional athletes let them play!


Yeah...Im afraid to see how fat he is when he gets back. His excuse of lifting weights instead of staying in shape aerobically seemed like something Id say to keep myself from running. I hope he is right...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what a horrible game...


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> what a horrible game...


This is the worst effort we've had all year. SA is too deep for us to handle without shaq. Needless to say, if we had hit our layups...this deficit would be managable.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Is it me or did the refs just cahnge that call based on the crowds reaction/ tony's actin?? tony parker should join his gf eva longria on that desperate house wives b/c parker can act...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> This is the worst effort we've had all year. SA is too deep for us to handle without shaq. Needless to say, if we had hit our layups...this deficit would be managable.


Idk if we can beat this team w/ Shaq...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Doleac got kicked out on a bad call. Should of been a flagrant one, not a two. It looked worse then it really was

anyway, i dont really care. Its doleac. We are better without him


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WTF,Doleac fouled out? :curse: BS


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> tony parker should join his gf eva longria on that desperate house wives b/c parker can act...


which player of Spurs can't act,anyway?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Is it me or did the refs just cahnge that call based on the crowds reaction/ tony's actin?? tony parker should join his gf eva longria on that desperate house wives b/c parker can act...


 are u kidding me?

flagrant 2 my ***...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice hook by duncan....

he's invincible to the whistle though


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> nice hook by duncan....
> 
> he's invincible to the whistle though


Yeah, the freakin refs are calling everything for the spurs, noting for us, looks like Eva longria did her part to help the spurs win this game..


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Idk if we can beat this team w/ Shaq...



Me neither. Their depth is unbelievable. 

I cant stand the bruce bowen butt kissing. Hes made 2 nice plays on wade...Wade's had a lid on the basket near the rim, got knocked out of rythym with foul trouble and was defended much better by ginobli for that short stretch in the 2nd. Mustberger is horrible.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

down 12 going into the 4th....

spurs have never lost a game which they led going into the 4th, but this lead isn't that far off....

we need a miracle!


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Does anyone else agree that this would be a close game if Miami got some fair officiating and would be hitting their layups? I honestly believe that.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Get Wade the ball, i want him shooting like 75% of our shots in this qtr, he's ticked off, and thats when he's at his best..Why does antoine keep freaking pumpfakign on that 3 pt shot and tryitn to drive it in, its so ovbious...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> down 12 going into the 4th....
> 
> spurs have never lost a game which they led going into the 4th, but this lead isn't that far off....
> 
> we need a miracle!


We need to get Dwyane Wade the majority of the shots, thats what we neeed!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

It's only 12...The Heat can do it...Wade will need to be on point though...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Get Dwyane Wade The Ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Get Wade the ball, i want him shooting like 75% of our shots in this qtr, he's ticked off, and thats when he's at his best..Why does antoine keep freaking pumpfakign on that 3 pt shot and tryitn to drive it in, its so ovbious...


Antoine is getting decent quality shots...its just all in his head now.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

At least it's a manageable deficit going into the 4th... One thing I noticed is at the end of the 3rd the points in the paint favor the Spurs 44-18, that's better than a 2:1 ratio. Suffice to say, Shaq's absence is being sorely felt.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

plenty of time....we gotta play D though, and i'm sure stan is just itchin his fat *** to run zone....


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

The Spurs are just too good to climb out of a hole in one quarter...A shaqless Heat team..I don't know..I hope they do something...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i dont know if you guys noticed but SVG nearly made the same mistake again like the oen he made vs the Nuggets, he just got bailed out, w/ 8.9 sec left in the first half, he keeps Wade in w/ 2 fouls, and were goin on def..he dint sub him out, but got lucky that wade didnt commit a foul.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Take The ****ing Ball Up Strong You ****ing ***** Antoine!

Give Me Back Eddie...atleast He Wasn't A ****ing ***** When He Went To The Rim...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Take The ****ing Ball Up Strong You ****ing ***** Antoine!
> 
> Give Me Back Eddie...atleast He Wasn't A ****ing ***** When He Went To The Rim...


AGAIN...HOW DAMN SOFT CAN YOU BE?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

walker is the worst player ive ever seen in my life.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Take The ****ing Ball Up Strong You ****ing ***** Antoine!
> 
> Give Me Back Eddie...atleast He Wasn't A ****ing ***** When He Went To The Rim...


Haha. I loved him as a Celtic.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Im Sick Of Antoine Walker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Trade Him Away, Im Almost Ready To Say Fire Stan, I Dont Want To Yet, But Why The Heck Does He Have Toine In Still, And Guarding Duncan For Most Of It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Only 2 shots for wade this qtr....PATHETIC. Toine is HORRENDOUS. if he makes 5 (of like 10) layups this game is close.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i am so god damm irate right now. why the hell did SVG wait to take put Zo in? we get it to only down 9, he puts in Zo, but leaves Walker in.. WTF


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> i am so god damm irate right now. why the hell did SVG wait to take put Zo in? we get it to only down 9, he puts in Zo, but leaves Walker in.. WTF


YES ADN WHY DOESNT DWYANE WADE GOT THE MAJOIRTY OF THE SHOTS, HECK ALL THE SHOTS???????


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

its safe to say toine is pissing EVERYONE off... couldnt we have just gotten jwill and posey and left his fat mess in ATL?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

LMAO U SAID ATL LMAO IT WAS BOSTON,YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT BASKETBALL.


err go spurs,yall should trade toine for like,a chiuaua or sum


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

my bad i forgot he went back to boston... i know enough to know that cant keep putting up those half-assed shots in the paint.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> LMAO U SAID ATL LMAO IT WAS BOSTON,YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT BASKETBALL.
> 
> 
> err go spurs,yall should trade toine for like,a chiuaua or sum


ok with the nitpicking, he was in atlanta for pretty much all of last year, right? you goof


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

If we could get a team to take toine by adding dorell...maybe for someone like PJ Brown. I would be much more comfortable with this team.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> If we could get a team to take toine by adding dorell...maybe for someone like PJ Brown. I would be much more comfortable with this team.


why give up dorrell? we have wayne simien, who did good tonight.. im tellin u he's a beast in the low post. and udonis at the 4, so we're not losing much besides missed shots. i say we just dump him for anything we can get


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Manu is a ****ing joke......
play ball quit flopping
he's the reason i hate foreign players


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> why give up dorrell? we have wayne simien, who did good tonight.. im tellin u he's a beast in the low post. and udonis at the 4, so we're not losing much besides missed shots. i say we just dump him for anything we can get


Who in their mind would take Toine and that contract without getting anything in return. Riley had to overpay toine with that dumb contract extension.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

bowen back to his turn the opponents ankle routine


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great....wade down to bowen's foot....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

these announcers are blind..... there is no doubt he stuck out that foot of his


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

typical bowen/artest/miller step underneath a shooter to ruin their career.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Manu is a ****ing joke......
> play ball quit flopping
> he's the reason i hate foreign players


haha no kiddin, those foreigners are so animated, watch soccer they flop like crazy


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice travel by manu...can't get him twice in a row for it can ya?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i like how we responded in the 2nd half, at least we were competitive. we showed a little fire, thats all i wanted. why is j-will not playing that much this half?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

why is manu allowed to travel so much? anyone can slither to the basket like that with the three-four steps he is given. that and the refs early on is are my only qualms with this game.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> i like how we responded in the 2nd half, at least we were competitive. we showed a little fire, thats all i wanted. why is j-will not playing that much this half?


Me too. We kept fighting on a night where shots werent falling. 1 or 2 more games with out the big fella and then we can see what this team will really look like. Life for Wade, ZO, Jwill and posey will get MUCH MUCH easier. We only need to finish 2nd in the conference so we are in good position for that. We just need to find out what to do with Toine.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

another missed layup.........................................

13 missed easy buckets by the heat


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Can anybody drive to San antonio and smash the ******* Bowen? :curse:


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> i like how we responded in the 2nd half, at least we were competitive. we showed a little fire, thats all i wanted. why is j-will not playing that much this half?


That's all you can really ask of a Shaq-less Heat in San Antonio. As usual, Wade played well, at least we can be somewhat happy about that.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nothing against the spurs, for the most part they are complete class, but something has to be done about bowen. Hes going to cause a bad injury one day putting his feet below airborne players

wade is ok thankfully, but there is no way that was not intentional. Bowen has too much of a history of exactly that maneuver

just pisses me off that nobody takes a couple fists to his face when he tries that crap. He deserves it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

hye atleast antoine walker had a nice game...


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Im pretty sure that wasnt intentional by bowen. Wade supposedly went down with a cramp. It took him a while to get back in rythym after the foul trouble but he had a solid game. He is missing a few more layups than usual and has had a TON of shots go in and out...I am assuming they'll start dropping soon.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

im missing EJ right now desperatly...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

maswe12 said:


> Im pretty sure that wasnt intentional by bowen. Wade supposedly went down with a cramp. It took him a while to get back in rythym after the foul trouble but he had a solid game. He is missing a few more layups than usual and has had a TON of shots go in and out...I am assuming they'll start dropping soon.


the announcers said it was a cramp, but hearing them tonight and seeing the replay, its not beleivable

wade landed right on top of bowens extended leg, which bowen has a long known history of doing.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Walker did miss his share of easy buckets, but I honestly believe the refs let San Antonio get away with a lot of physical contact in the paint.

And you've gotta like that he's passing up the 3 ball more. Of the 15 shots he took, only 2 of them were 3s.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I jsut hope Shaq comes back soon, Walker starts to heat up, and everyone stay healthy...then maybe we can make a run...btw, there goes our cance to get a huge winning streak in the month of dec like last year...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> im missing EJ right now desperatly...


why?

just look at last season he was struggling only32%FG over the first 20games.

Walker to me just seems in a slump right now much like EJ has last year.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't know what to say about this game other than we played like dogs. If it wasn't bad enough that I had to watch this abysmal play by my team I had to listen to those moronic espn announcers kiss Spur @ss all night long.

Talken about how Poppavich asks of his team not to whine to the refs, that's all those idiots do is piss and moan.

Goats of the game:

Udonis Haslem
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker

These guys got shown up big time tonight, if their not embarrased i'll be embarrased for them.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> why?
> 
> just look at last season he was struggling only32%FG over the first 20games.
> 
> Walker to me just seems in a slump right now much like EJ has last year.


Yeah, i think your right, but EJ's def is better then walkers......BUT, i do think walker will start to get going once Shaq comes back...I expect Walker to have a better game on friday in Miami..


----------



## gnu666 (May 5, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> why?
> 
> just look at last season he was struggling only32%FG over the first 20games.
> 
> Walker to me just seems in a slump right now much like EJ has last year.


Walker is not in a slump. That is Walker for you very much his A game.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey, I watched some part of the game last night. I am not a Heat fan but I root AGAINST Spurs.  

Oh my, did you see Walker's angry stare at his teammate? They both went up for the rebound and the ball went out of bound. Walker was sooooooooooo pissed at that white player (name?). lol The camera zoom in to show Walker's reaction. It was bad 'cause Heat was trying to catch up with 6mins left and then Walker went for a fast break.... missed. ouch. 

I am glad Mavs got rid of Walker.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

sherako said:


> why is manu allowed to travel so much? anyone can slither to the basket like that with the three-four steps he is given. that and the refs early on is are my only qualms with this game.


2 steps. Long steps, but there are only 2 steps. He "kick drives" with his left(his strong side) and finishes with his left hand(2 steps), if he was traveling he would finish with his right hand and his body motion would be quite akward.

I don't understand the hate tho, especially from Miami fans, and all the liberties D.Wade is given. They are very similar players in style, only one is black and the other one is white. Ginobili has better fundamental skills tho.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Walker starts to heat up, and everyone stay healthy....


I think it is the opposite. Walker is not healthy(retired for the season would be good), and everyone else heats up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

what pissed me off all nigh was how the heat kept gettin fouled and on top of that, they kept giving "and 1s" all the time the spurs attacked. If your gonna commit a foul, dont give up and let the other team still shoot the ball.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Hey, I watched some part of the game last night. I am not a Heat fan but I root AGAINST Spurs.
> 
> Oh my, did you see Walker's angry stare at his teammate? They both went up for the rebound and the ball went out of bound. Walker was sooooooooooo pissed at that white player (name?). lol The camera zoom in to show Walker's reaction. It was bad 'cause Heat was trying to catch up with 6mins left and then Walker went for a fast break.... missed. ouch.
> 
> I am glad Mavs got rid of Walker.


You mean Jason Kapono?


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> what pissed me off all nigh was how the heat kept gettin fouled and on top of that, they kept giving "and 1s" all the time the spurs attacked. If your gonna commit a foul, dont give up and let the other team still shoot the ball.


Heat got fouled, they just couldnt make the shots after. Spurs hit everything after the foul...we need to foul harder I guess. Officiating was inconsistent for both sides last night.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

gnu666 said:


> Walker is not in a slump. That is Walker for you very much his A game.


Exactly, Walker is one of the most inconsistant players in the entire league. He'll have a big game, then he'll suck for a few games. I don't like this guy and I don't want him on my team. This was a bonehead move going after Toine. I hope we can find a way to trade his ***.

If that isn't bad enough, he whines after every call, and he's always getting heat between him and his teamates. This guy is a clown. Kick his sorry *** to the curb.


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

the heat were winless on this three game road trip out west and, people are complaining about last night's game against the spurs? anyways, the 2004-05 heat team>2005-06 team; imo of course.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nikihotgirl said:


> the heat were winless on this three game road trip out west and, people are complaining about last night's game against the spurs? anyways, the 2004-05 heat team>2005-06 team; imo of course.


They lost 3 in a row...not winless on the trip though. They should have had the denver game and I think were gassed after that. I dont think you can say last years team was better. They struggled early with shaq and then went on runs in december and january. Shaq missed some games later in the season, but the team already had an identity at that point and they had an easier schedule if i remember correctly. We'll see how things turn out this year.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nikihotgirl said:


> the heat were winless on this three game road trip out west and, people are complaining about last night's game against the spurs? *anyways, the 2004-05 heat team>2005-06 team; imo of course*.


I don't think many would disagree judging from how the season's played out thus far. We'll see what happens the lazy fool Shaq comes back. Maybe we'll get lucky and he'll be ready to ball.


----------

